# Acne scarring help



## paralegalatl (Mar 9, 2013)

I have terrible acne scars. Not really like raised, red scars, but more like dent marks. I currently used Murad's acne line, and while I like it, it is not helping with my marks. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what to use?


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 9, 2013)

A primer may help fill in the dents under your foundation. Also check out these threads that may help:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/103931/best-foundation-to-cover-acne-acne-scars

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121140/clearing-up-acne-scars

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/114674/acne-scars


----------



## paralegalatl (Mar 9, 2013)

Thank you! I wear primer, and it does help. I just am annoyed when I see them when I'm makeup-less.


----------



## barbaramory (Mar 11, 2013)

Here are some tips to remove acne scars. Hope it will help you.


Do not wash face with soap and water; wash it in the morning and night with lukewarm salty water. Soap is a drying agent and may worsen the acne, whereas lukewarm salty water may help remove oils without drying the skin.
Aloe Vera juice applied twice a day can greatly help in healing of the scars of the acne. Aloe Vera juice can be found at most health stores.
Cucumber is one of the easiest and refreshing treatments used for the treatment of acne and to refresh up the skin. It makes our skin feel looking young. Blend the cucumber into a paste and apply it on the affected area. Leave it for 30 to 45 minutes and then wash it off.
Paste of sandalwood (chandan) powder with black gram (masoor) dal can be used on facial skin to treat the acne. Keep it overnight and wash it with cold water the next day.
Tomato can also be used for the treatment of blackheads and to open the pores of the skin. Cut the tomato and rub it on the skin. Leave on for fifteen minutes. Wash it off with water. This will reduce open pores and blackheads. This treatment is good particularly for oily skin.


----------



## beautypro2 (Mar 11, 2013)

I also have a little bit of acne scarring, and the product I used that helped me the most was *Clearskin Professional Acne Mark Treatment* by Avon. I think it was only between $10 - $15, too, so it was worth the try and it helped reduce acne marks on my skin quite a bit


----------



## Eric Xue (Mar 12, 2013)

Dear madam,IPL treatment may be helpful to you.


----------



## OpheliasDream (Mar 12, 2013)

I fight with acne scars all my life. Olive oil really helped to me, it reduces their visibility a bit. You can also use freshly squeezed lemon juice! You should apply it on your face and leave it on for 15 to 20 minutes, don`t forget to rinse.


----------



## Niolette (Apr 25, 2013)

Aloe vera juice is a good way to lighten acne scars, it reduces redness very well. I've been using aloe vera every evening for 2 months. Of course I can't say that I got rid of the scars but it has made them less noticeable. I usually mix aloe vera with some other ingredients like honey or rose water, you can find a lot of masks recipes at this page for example. You may not add other ingredients but I just don't like the smell of aloe vera ( btw I use a natural one, make it from the leaves)


----------



## Niolette (Apr 25, 2013)

And it's better not to use primer and foundation every day, because they clog your pores and can cause acne,


----------



## amandagreen (Jun 16, 2013)

You might want to try a masque. I have a yogurt masque that's just great for acne scars

http://pinterest.com/pin/500884789776601863/


----------



## Euggz (Jun 22, 2013)

Dent marks would be more difficult to heal as compared to black/red scars left by acne. I have some suggestions for you though which you may want to use it as a reference.


If you have no budget, basically IPL or laser treatment would be the best. No matter how deep the scar is, laser treatment is effective however, multiple sessions are needed.
If you are budget constraint, you can try exfoliating mask or cream. However, it would only work if your scar is not that deep, and it takes quite some time.
Derma rolling can be another option if you are not afraid, if you find the right store, it would not be that expensive.

Wish you the best for your acne scar treatment.


----------



## burnburntonight (Sep 13, 2013)

hi there, i was suffering from bad acne scarring as well and tried all sorts of things (lemon juice, etc) but nothing really helped. it was getting me down so much, i would have to put on loads of makeup to cover it and then at the same time felt like i was hiding and not being honest. i dont know if that makes sense lol. so eventually i tried this treatment http://www.londonpremierlaser.co.uk/sublative.php (i dont know if i can post this here, but this is the recommendation i'm making cuz thats where i went) and it really helped me. i had to do a couple of sessions but in the end it was so worth it!!


----------



## royalpalmmedspa (Nov 13, 2013)

Rub a few pieces of ice directly on to the areas of skin that have been affected by the scars. Ice has a soothing effect on the skin, and this helps to overcome the inflammation and hastens the healing. However, for best results, this exercise should be carried out at least 3 or 4 times a day. So this will surely help you to remove acne scar.


----------



## 1underarm (Nov 13, 2013)

I also have a little bit of acne scarring, and the product I used that helped me the most was *Clearskin Professional Acne Mark Treatment* by Avon. I think it was only between $10 - $15, too, so it was worth the try and it helped reduce acne marks on my skin quite a bit


----------



## makeupilove (Dec 24, 2015)

try avene cicalfut


----------



## MakeupbyJessie (Jan 5, 2016)

So helpful Thank you


----------



## PayalThakre (Jan 12, 2016)

As if struggling through acne wasn't hard enough, it can also leave behind scars and post inflammatory erythema marks long after puberty! However, it _is_ possible to get rid of those acne scars and marks -- you just need to find a method that works for you. Acne can be a painful and embarrassing skin condition, and the scars it leaves behind are an unwelcome reminder of that. While most acne scars will fade on their own after several months, there are certain things you can do to help speed up the process and avoid further hyper-pigmentation. You can get rid of Ance scars by using Zeroblem, which is a dermatologist-developed spot treatment designed to clear up breakouts quickly by intensively targeting and healing unsightly, sore blemishes. Formulated with advanced skin clarifying compounds that penetrate deep into pores in affected areas to remove dirt and other impurities.


----------



## WideBrimmedHat (Jan 13, 2016)

I used a skin roller to get rid of my acne scars. They have tiny spikes which poke "holes" in your skin, they're so tiny there's no real damage but it is supposed to stimulate your skin so it starts healing itself, thus healing the scars. I got mine from Swiss Clinic I think, but there's heaps out there.


----------



## JessicaL (Jan 14, 2016)

Use natural remedies. Applying lemon juice mixed with water 1:1 for 15 minutes of leaving it applied as a mask overnight as well. Remember to moisturize immediately after washing off the juice, as the citric acid in the lemon can be very drying on the skin. That is why I would only advice you to use this for 15-20 minutes.


----------



## MegSem (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi, I can suggest you to use aloe vera plant, as it is the most effective natural remedy to remove acne scars. You can also use turmeric. Make a paste and apply it on acne scars, it will surely lighten up the marks. If you want to go for a product then zerobelm serum works well. It gives clearer complexion, eases redness and uncomfortable inflammation, and provides professional level results without pain that can cause irritation or excessive dryness.


----------



## Nadia Bailey (Mar 30, 2016)

So far, I have used the Dr Max Powers Scar Serum twice a day for roughly a week. My newest scars seem to have faded a little – they don’t look as dark or as pronounced. I have noticed these effects on my older scars - I think that with long-term use of this product, my older scars will also become less apparent.


----------



## Nadia Bailey (Sep 12, 2016)

Ive had a deep scar on my forehead for 7 years and has always knocked my confidence - BUT I've used the CItrus Clear Tangerine Tingle Scrub for about a week now and I have nothing but good things to say about it! I My deep dark scar is already noticeably different; a lot lighter. Highly recommended, and I just want to thank the company for giving me a massive confidence boost


----------



## alluringsoulcom (Sep 21, 2016)

I recently posted about how cucumber face toner can be used to cure acne. Posting a short version for fellow members.

Benefits of Cucumber or cucumber face toner

*Silica* – It is a rich source of nutrients that replenishes the skin. 

*Vitamin A* – Protects against UV damage and slows signs of aging by encouraging healthy skin cell production.

*Potassium* – Potassium keeps the skin moisturized and hydrated internally. 

*Water* – It is essential to maintain the optimum skin moisture and deliver essential nutrients to the skin cells. 

*Vitamin C - *Acts as chemical exfoliant which removes the dead cells. Reduce the appearance of brown spots and other types of sun damage.

*Vitamin B1* – It is an antioxidant that helps to increase blood circulations and speeds up cell metabolism to get healthy skin. It also protects us from the effects of ageing, smoking and alcohol consumption.

Procedure of cucumber face toner to treat acne Ingredients
1 medium sized cucumber
Few fresh Basil leaves
Few drops of tea tree oil
Steps
Peel the cucumber and cut into small pieces. 
Put cucumber and a handful of basil leaves in a blender and make smooth running paste.
Run this paste through a strainer or a sieve or an old but clean handkerchief or a cheese cloth.
Put the mixture in a spray bottle.
Now add few drops of tea tree oil in the bottle and shake it well to mix all the ingredients.
How to apply
Apply the toner to your freshly cleansed skin using a cotton ball or pad, avoiding the eye area.
Apply usual, daily oil free moisturizer after the toner has dried.
Always shake the bottle before applying toner on face.
Repeat daily twice for fast result.


----------



## lisarayes (Mar 24, 2017)

Lemon juice is an excellent skin lightening agent. It is the acid in lemon juice that helps brighten your skin and make the scars less visible. It can, in fact, fade away freckles and lighten the dark scars faster.


Take a fresh lemon and squeeze out its juice. Apply this juice directly on your scars with finger tips or a cotton ball, leave it for ten minutes and wash it off with water. Do this once a day for two to three weeks during which you can see your scars diminish considerably. If you want, you can also mix honey with your lemon juice to make it some more effective in reducing the acne scars.
If your skin is very sensitive, diliute lemon juice by mixing some rose water and then apply on your scars.
You can even mix a teaspoon of lemon juice with two teaspoons of Vitamin E oil and then apply this to your acne scars. Vitamin E is a very good emollient with a lots of antioxidants that protects and even improves your skin texture.


----------



## iknowbeauty (Mar 28, 2017)

I have dark spots and acne scarring because I have no self control and would pick at my face. I also have sun damage spots. I've been using Clear Essence medicated bar soap and the fade cream after. It's been like two and a half weeks and the lighter spots have already started to fade a bit. They aren't super expensive around $6-$9. It's marketed toward darker skin tones due to hyperpigmentation in scarring but it works on all skin tones and types!


----------



## DestineeMurphy (Nov 6, 2017)

Acne is really scary and ultimately destroys your appearance and look. For reducing the scars, you can use the mixture of lemon and honey on regular basis. Consuming Vitamin B5 in a sufficient amount is also an effective acne treatment which will help in reducing scars, acne breakouts and will provide your skin a  natural smoothness and firmness.


----------



## Terry Carrico (Dec 27, 2017)

Scars are mainly caused due to acne breakouts, or utmost due to an injury or surgery. It happens because the acne breakouts penetrate the skin deeply and damage the skin and the tissue beneath it. Body repairs the damage as the acne clears out.  During the process of healing, collagen is produced: a support system to the skin. And, if this collagen production is too little or too much, the scars appears. The type of scar depends on how much collagen your body makes.Try Revitol Scar Removal Cream it is one the most popular scar removal products available online. It is a scar treatment that uses all natural ingredients, working together to rejuvenate the skin.


----------



## PetersJulia (Feb 14, 2018)

You could check and see if your insurance would cover an initial visit with a dermatologist.  It's possible there's a clinical peel or treatment that's not too expensive that would give you the results you want rather than experimenting at home, depending on the severity of the scarring.


----------



## Clairenor21 (Jul 16, 2018)

Definitely try something with rose-hip oil in it, it's a-maz-ing for getting rid of scars. (Virginic's repair face serum is great for that because it also has some other goodies for your skin).
Hope that helps!


----------



## sarahl5623 (Aug 16, 2018)

You can remove acne scars. Acne scars are similar to stretch marks in that it is damaged tissue. 
I've stretch marks since I was junior high from a combination of puberty and corticosteriod cream. I felt hopeless because older stretch marks are really hard to get rid of. I recently decided that I wanted to get rid of them and started experiment. The ones that bother me the most are on my calves because everyone notices them. I am still experiment and documenting my progress in a personal blog called fadeyourscars


----------



## hautcosmetics (Aug 17, 2018)

Acne is really scary and ultimately destroys your appearance and look.


----------

